# ου με πείσεις καν με πείσης = You will not persuade me, not even if you persuade me; I will not be convinced against my will



## nickel (May 31, 2010)

ΛΝΕΓ:
*ου με πείσεις καν με πείσης* για ανθρώπους υπέρμετρα πείσμονες και ισχυρογνώμονες, που δεν μεταβάλλουν την άποψη τους, ακόμη και όταν καταλαβαίνουν ότι έχουν άδικο.

Κρατάμε τη διαφορετική ορθογραφία στα δύο ρήματα, όπως άλλωστε και στον _Πλούτο_ (στίχο 600) του Αριστοφάνη, όπου το πρωτότυπο είναι:
Ἀλλὰ φθείρου καὶ μὴ γρύξῃς 
ἔτι μηδ' ὁτιοῦν. 
Οὐ γὰρ πείσεις, οὐδ' ἢν πείσῃς. 
Για τον _Πλούτο_, περισσότερα εδώ, αν και θέλει διόρθωση η φράση.

Το λέει ο Χρεμύλος στην Πενία, που τον έχει πρήξει να επιχειρηματολογεί ότι είναι καλύτερο να είσαι φτωχός παρά πλούσιος, αφού, μεταξύ άλλων, «πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται» (όχι, δεν το λέει έτσι ακριβώς).

Στα ελληνικά, έχουμε (σε ελεύθερη απόδοση) από τον _Πλούτο_ του Σαββόπουλου:
—Φεύγα κι άμε στην οργή, δεν ακούω πλέον γρυ
ου με πείσεις, καν με πείσης.
Θα βρείτε εδώ το σχετικό τραγούδι:
http://www.4shared.com/audio/qi2FBQOI/Tragoudi_tou_ploutou.html

Σε αγγλικές μεταφράσεις εντόπισα τρεις διαφορετικές αποδόσεις:
I will not be convinced against my will. 
Persuade me you may, but I won't be persuaded.
You will not persuade me, not even if you persuade me.


Αυτό είναι εύκολο. Δύσκολη είναι η ανεύρεση της προέλευσης της παροιμίας που λέει «πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται» (necessity is the mother of invention).

Βρίσκω τα παρακάτω στους αρχαίους, οπότε υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για νεότερη προσαρμογή.

Πενία δὲ σοφίαν ἔλαχε: παρόσον οἱ πένητες πολλὰς τέχνας ἐπιτηδεύουσι. 
οὐ γὰρ πενία μόνον ἐγείρει τὰς τέχνας
Ἡ γὰρ πενία καὶ πρὸς τὰς τέχνας δεινοτέρους καὶ πρὸς τὸν βίον τεχνικωτέρους τοὺς ἀνθρώπους καθίστησι.


----------

